# A Walk in the Woods



## Denise1952 (Sep 3, 2015)

looks like it could be a decent flic.  Here's one page I found with lots of pics anyway.

I was so glad to see Nick back in a movie.  Also, one of the gals I live with "says" she is Bryson's cousin, small world if it's true

http://photos.mercurynews.com/2015/...e-woods-with-robert-redford-and-nick-nolte/#1


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 3, 2015)

I ADORE Bill Bryson, recently started a book of his from '92. New for me...he travels through Europe...comparing blow-up dolls from Amsterdam to Germany. Perhaps the people at the pool thought I was into my cups, but I was laughing out loud. One of my favorite authors!


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh cool FEW!! I will read the copy of the book she has, and look to see if I can find his other "works" as well!! Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hey FEW, I have about 10 of his books in my local library (which I can check out and download to my Nook Reader) so maybe you could tell me a good title?  Is New for Me the title of the funny one?  Thanks so much, Denise


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 4, 2015)

I've read every book Bryson has ever written...Notes from a small Island was the best but it's dated of course , and some of his writing about the UK is done for comic effect and not necessarily true.. however it conjured up literal dark days  of austerity and foggy England  in the 70's in my head..so I bought into it but it shows what a good writer he was because  I live here and remember the 70's well and it really  wasn't like that for the most part.

Another of my favourites is Notes from a Big Country...which is about Bill returning to live in the USA with his wife and family..( he never wanted to leave England)..but his wife wanted to try America...and it's great to have got a sense of the differences between the 2 countries..altho' to be fair he moved from a fairly peaceful crime free area in England to a peaceful low crime are in Hampshire New England, so comparing apples and apples really, but there are quite a few differences between the 2 countries which makes Mrs Bryson love it, and Bill just long all the more to return to the UK at times... ...again a little dated now, so lots of it will have changed but still a rollicking read..

Eventually btw they did return...and he lives just an hour and a half from here in Norfolk .. he's often a spokesman on environmental issues in London ..


----------



## Denise1952 (Sep 4, 2015)

Yes, Christie said she believed he was back living in England  That's so great, the recommends Dolly, I will check them out.  I want to read his books, maybe see the movie eventually, see how true it is to bill's writing.  I am looking forward to reading the humorous stuff.  Thanks so much for your input denise


----------



## jnos (Jan 1, 2016)

We just watched A Walk in the Woods last night. Although it didn't get the best reviews, one of my husband's coworkerws suggested it. We enjoyed it a lot--humor, friendship, sentiment, and nature's beautiful scenery. Robert Redford and Nick Nolte were very good together.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 1, 2016)

Anything with Mary Steenburgen I'll watch - she's a cutie.

Nick - not so much. layful:

I'll have to get Bryson's books - never read them.


----------

